# Sliced Mustard tuber



## hawthorn (Apr 20, 2011)

My grandma found these in the asian food store, she hated them so she gave me the other packages. what do i do with them?


----------



## Zereh (Apr 20, 2011)

Are they pickled? That seems to be the kind that are called for when I google'd recipes using them in various Asian dishes.


----------



## hawthorn (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, they're pickled


----------



## Damien (Apr 25, 2011)

Japanese pickles are usually just served alongside meals. 

-Damien


----------



## powerplantop (May 7, 2011)

hawthorn said:


> My grandma found these in the asian food store, she hated them so she gave me the other packages. what do i do with them?


 
It might be Preserved mustard tuber (zha cai) if it is its a Sichuan preserved vegetable usually stirfried with pork. It would have a crisp texture and taste would be salty, sour and spicy.


----------

